# Comments from Neighbours



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone else get this, basically whenever I wash my car, my nosey neighbour always comes out & says "there'll be no paint left on the car!" and pokes sort of humerous fun at me. 

Does anyone else get the odd comment? :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

think something like this has been posted before


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Does anyone else get this, basically whenever I wash my car, my nosey neighbour always comes out & says "there'll be no paint left on the car!" and pokes sort of humerous fun at me.
> 
> Does anyone else get the odd comment? :lol:


had this many times mate :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Oops, sorry!

Do you know where the original thread is as I did a search and couldn't find it?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, yes wouldn't it be frustrating if they _didn't_ say that!

I often have a go at my neighbour's cars, give me more choice on what car I fancy doing!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Oops, sorry!
> 
> Do you know where the original thread is as I did a search and couldn't find it?


dont be sorry mate,no harm done you wasnt to know,not a hanging offence :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

swiftjon said:


> dont be sorry mate,no harm done you wasnt to know,not a hanging offence :thumb:


Ah cheers matey! :thumb:

Everyone here seems friendly & a nice bunch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

its a very friendly forum mate.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, one neighbour came out with his hose and brush, "this is such a brainless job". He managed to do his whole car, i think i managed a wheel :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

There's one bloke who doesn't seem to grasp why I do what I do, but another neighbour who was full of compliments after I sorted out next door's Corsa.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Yeah, one neighbour came out with his hose and brush, "this is such a brainless job". He managed to do his whole car, i think i managed a wheel :lol:


 i think i managed a wheel :lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> its a very friendly forum mate.


Yes, mostly


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

My neighbours are not too bad. The son of the family a couple doors down seems to do way more cleaning that I do so I am far from the worst in the street 

Hopefully soon will get a chance to give mine a proper cleanup


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm quite lucky with my neighbours really that they don't seem to mind me out first thing on a weekend with the jet wash going, washing the cars haha. 

Most of the people round my way are car wash types so I'm the only one who's out there washing the cars. 

Have had various people comment on their way past though. 

Nothing better than someone noticing your hard work though. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

where i wash the car (we dont have a tap outside) the neighbours give the look wat are you even doing, and when i am not doing the car they speak

*beginner101*


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I never get this.



















:lol: Everyone gets that...............


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

My neighbour occasionally says "you'll wash the paint off", as he walks his dog by, if he's in the mood to make contact at all...

I normally reply with "You'll walk the paws off him first."


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My neighbour keeps looking at the shine on my car as he wash brushes his car, if only he knew what we went through to get the shine!!!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

My mums neighbour did her car the other day. I haven't seen it as I'm several thousand miles away but it sounds like he spent all day on it. Are you on here?? She's well impressed so not all neighbours are bad  .


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

We are not really visible from the road so I can spend all day without a comment, the immediate neighbours have said you can do mine if you want once but I think they think I'm a bit mad and leave me alone.

Before we moved I had a gazebo up on the drive once to give me some shelter from the sun so I could wax it, there was a lot of curtain twitching going on apparently and I could hear people saying WTF is he up to and then when walking past they would go silent.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bungleaio said:


> Before we moved I had a gazebo up on the drive once to give me some shelter from the sun so I could wax it, there was a lot of curtain twitching going on apparently *and I could hear people saying WTF is he up to and then when walking past they would go silent.*


:lol: :lol:

I can just imagine them thinking at first that it was some movie filming under the gazebo!

My neighbours are like that too, they're notoriously nosey & one of them just loves to talk & will always say 'you'll have no paint left on that thing' or similar.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Neighbour said " have you got OCD " I said yes but don't take my pills on a weekend, I might have to come and clean them scruffy things on your drive next" doesn't speak to me now haha :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Always get "You can wash mine next" from anyone passing, it's always met with a smile, then straight back to the car.

Oddly I seem to time my washes with my other neighbours want to wash theirs too... next door neighbour is just an **** and has a severe case of "_I CAN DO THAT TOO!!! MINE HAS TO BE BETTER!!!!_" ... good luck with the sponge there fella!

Others just seem to be genuinely interested in a good weekly wash, which, methodology aside, is a good thing, nice to see that the entire street isn't full of cars being ignored of attention


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

get them all the time, next door, next door but one, opposite me, all saying no paint left, cant understand why i like cleaning it or having a clean car......................these people i have never seen wash there car, in some instances i have seen them wash or polish it once in the 7 years i have been here.

its a bit tiresome and tedious to hear the comments but i know keeping the car tip top will give me a better price when it comes to selling as it has in the past, and there look of amazement when i have seemed to get over the odds for a car is always worth seeing esp as they do the random trade in thing and get offered poor money due to there cars condition.

the one next door uses nail polish to touch up his burgandy paint as he is tight

i also have a neighbour that has the i can do that better routine.................i spent 400 quid on garden lighting, he spent 25 - now he thinks his lights look fantastic..................but im sure you can all imagine what it looks like. he just thinks he can go one better on his tight lazy budget

on a positive point tho - i did have a random guy whom lived in my parents street i havnt seen or really socialised with, 20 years later he was astonished on how i got a silver car so wet looking and shiney, so as he drove past he stopped and knocked there door lol - naturally i directed him here, without reading the posts on here id never of accomplished it myself


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

my next door neighbours a ****, always speaks just as you've sprayed on g101, by the time he goes away my paints melted off


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My neighbors think I'm a bank robber, as I have a different nice car in my garage/unit every other day..

Everyone I speak to seems to take an interest in the detailing, especially the machine correction side of things. All ways offer to do their cars to keep them all sweet..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> my next door neighbours a ****, always speaks just as you've sprayed on g101, by the time he goes away my paints melted off


My neighbor is like that, I just ignore her now (and feel rude for doing so, but I need to get this car clean you know), she is one of those you can't seem to get away from. and like you, everything had dried. TUT..


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I get the " you'll have no paint left" etc and Why wash it every week when it rains all the time? The joys of living in scotland!

Although the odd person that says you can do mines next. I always reply with a tongue in cheek "Aye, if you give me a tenner no problem" Usually shuts them up when the car was only costs £1.20 for a quick wash...


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

No direct next door neighbours for me. When we do have people over like builders or window cleaners they are always full of compliments about how shiney it looks. The window cleaner asked me one time how much this sort of thing costs by a pro, I explained the types of charges and he thought it was very reasonable, nice that a few people think like that.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Does anyone else get this, basically whenever I wash my car, my nosey neighbour always comes out & says "there'll be no paint left on the car!" and pokes sort of humerous fun at me.
> 
> Does anyone else get the odd comment? :lol:


Just reply "Ah so thats why you use dirty water on yours, your protecting it!"


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

The guy across the road is forever passing comments at me if I'm washing or putting on a top up of Dodo Juice on the car. He then gets out his sponge and bucket of water and proceeds to wash the car (a 10 plate S40 in a grey blue colour) with plain water then rubs it down with the grottiest chamois you ever saw. And then he wonders why my 2 yr old is in better nick than his 6month old shine wise!!! Other neighbour over the road has started buying some of the same products I use now for his Toyota since I leant him some of mine. Well they same imitation is a form of flattery...............:thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleanerbeemer said:


> The guy across the road is forever passing comments at me if I'm washing or putting on a top up of Dodo Juice on the car. He then gets out his sponge and bucket of water and proceeds to wash the car (a 10 plate S40 in a grey blue colour) with plain water then rubs it down with the grottiest chamois you ever saw. And then he wonders why my 2 yr old is in better nick than his 6month old shine wise!!!


Sounds exactly like my neighbour, in-fact I'm pretty sure his son drives an S40 (No doubt your too far away for it to actually be him though) - stupid a*se commented last week something about being able to get his car washed for £2.50 ... you know the sort of comment that's not for you, but intended for you to hear?

My initial thought was "how about I wash your face with a house brick for £2.50, prick!" ... but I just kept it to myself, continued to ignore the moron and carried on with the lower halves of my doors. :detailer:

Friendly comments I can take it's usually all in jest, but there's no need for comments with malicious intent, I've actually worked my **** off to afford and maintain my car, and I actually take pride in it, there's no need to be a smarmy t**t because you get your company car handed to you on a plate!

Ah well... I go to sleep at night knowing I wont wake up the following day being a total w***er, he can't say the same.  :lol:

Sorry... that ended up a bit ranty.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I usually get people saying "you can do mine next", or "there's some shine on that now", I just smile and laugh.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

yeh, other day i had

"they'll be no paint left the way you polish that every week!

my reply:

"i'm not polishing it, i'm just layering up some paint sealant each week so it's protected for the winter" :lol:

NERD ALERT :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

There's one old guy who walkes past the house every sunday when im doing mine and my wifes cars and he always says you just want it to rain again


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DGK said:


> Sounds exactly like my neighbour, in-fact I'm pretty sure his son drives an S40 (No doubt your too far away for it to actually be him though) - stupid a*se commented last week something about being able to get his car washed for £2.50 ... you know the sort of comment that's not for you, but intended for you to hear?
> 
> My initial thought was "how about I wash your face with a house brick for £2.50, prick!" ... but I just kept it to myself, continued to ignore the moron and carried on with the lower halves of my doors. :detailer:
> 
> ...


don't take notice. your car will be swirl mark free and shining far better, being much older. my BMW E21 is a little past it's 28th birthday, and still looks bloody good, considering it's age. and people have the cheek to say i'm "washing it too much"

well, your car is over 20 years the younger and looks worse, so i won't take too much notice....

for what it's worth:










it looks even better now though


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

littlejack said:


> There's one old guy who walkes past the house every sunday when im doing mine and my wifes cars and he always says you just want it to rain again


Yes so I can see it beading.

Most people dont say anything when stood near me but you can hear them muttering something when walking away, I think everybody gives me a funny look.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Strange really, reading all the replies, this hobby (and my other one) has just allowed me to get to know all my neighbours better (there's only a few of us in a close), and I get on ever better with them. One of my neighbours was selling his TT privately the other day, and had someone rolling up at 730pm to see it. I got in from the office about 715pm (a short day!), and he said 'Clive there's a mark on the bonnet and someone is on the way to see the car' - so I got the DA and Menz out, washed dried, polished and quick detailed the offending area before the guy arrived! Was only a very small area but was a rush! I'd previously polished the car so it looked good as the chap had washed it that day. Now I've got a piece of guttering where something is in it and blocking it - my same neighbour will willinging get his long ladder and go and sort it for me! So this hobby is sweet as so many people I help are happy to help me with the things I don't like doing in return!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Had this only yesterday, I was only claying and sealing the windscreen and had 2 residents say............
"you're always cleaning your car, you'll make it rain"
Thought that was ironic as it was already raining :lol:

Also every time I'm doing any type of cleaning job I get.......

"you can come over and do mine when you're finished"

People just don't realise how long it takes to detail a car properly, my immediate neighbour poked fun at me last weekend for using a brush on the door shuts and I had to explain that dirty shuts ruin the look of a clean motor


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

It annoys my neighbout when other neighbours give me compliments. He gets a free car and doesn't look after it. Mines 11 years old and is all I can afford so I look after it. He has cleaned his once in 2 years, I jest you not. Easy come. He doesnt see the point when he gets a new on every 3 years


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

simonfoy said:


> It annoys my neighbout when other neighbours give me compliments. He gets a free car and doesn't look after it. Mines 11 years old and is all I can afford so I look after it. He has cleaned his once in 2 years, I jest you not. Easy come. He doesnt see the point when he gets a new on every 3 years


I used to get a 'free' car (well I paid several hundred a month for it in tax as a benefit in kind) but still looked after it properly. I'm sure he'd be the same with the car if he bought it himself. I do find people strange wanting to knock you for looking after your car....and it annoying him when others give you compliments, some people have too little to occupy them if they just want to moan!
You enjoy your car cleaning, Live and let live is my motto....!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

"You've missed a bit" gets the reply, "I doubt that".


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> "You've missed a bit" gets the reply, "I doubt that".


"You've missed a bit" gets the reply "f**k off" after hearing it every week for 2 years!

Tedious or what?


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Most people equate cleaning the car with washing the dishes/cleaning the windows/mowing the lawn, i.e. it`s just another household chore to them. I have mentioned the woman across the road from me before, the one that comes out with a washing up bowl and an old cloth and "cleans" her car. Worse than her though is the guy further down who used a scrubbing brush on his car and he has the cheek to say to me "You`ll wash all the paint off", or "Not polishing it again are you!". "No, I`m waxing it". Puzzled frown from neighbour. My mate has a Vito, (I have a Transporter) that I have detailed to the best of my ability. I have seen him looking at my van a few times and one day he said " It always looks so clean, do you wash it ?" Yes I said, get all the dirt off with a Brillo pad. I wouldn`t be at all surprised if one day he comes round and wants to know what sort of Brillo pad I use, as he`s tried it and the Vito is now matt finish!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

One neighbour laughed as she saw me applying wheel cleaner via a small brush - she couldn't believe i had things like this to clean the car.... She told me how she likes to let the guys at Tesco do hers as it keeps them in a job......

Have you ever seen the state of the water and tools they use??? :doublesho


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

A few weeks ago my neighbour got a lift back from work and there I was cleaning the car. Following night same time there I am applying the second coat of wax when she gets a lift back. The woman giving her a lift says "Is he still cleaning his car?" 

These neighbours have a Peugot 207 (black) which has the annoying ability to stay clean despite being mauled by the carpark cowboys once a month. I have hinted that he should really do a bit more on the alloys but it has fallen on deaf ears and now they are ruined. Three year old car and the wheels are shot to bits.

On the whole though I just laugh the comments off, they are meant in a good natured way after all.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The whole I let someone at "x" so sort it really does not bother me. I am sure there are people who clean thier house to perfection could look at us and say "Oh you only hoover every week and don't polish every surface as well".....Its all about what you want from it. They want a clean car and they get it.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I don't get any comments- never have - not a single one.

All I get is friendly conversation from the worthwhile individuals, whilst the less worthy usually avert their gaze, and scurry on past hoping not to be noticed.

Steve O.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

the old favourite round my way is "you can do mine next" my usual answer is "bung me a tenner and i will do it no bother"


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a new one today from the neighbour.

'I thought you couldnt wash it in direct sun'

He looked bemused when I pointed out I was doing 2 sides that were in shade first and then I was going to turn the car round!


----------



## ZetecSE (Oct 29, 2009)

My neighbour's give me funny looks all the time, when i'm sanding down 'pristine' paint work in their opinion, to get rid of the orange peel.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

had my neighbours from across the road i know them well so i went through the process with them all very interested  and had some nice comments about the C


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had little kids go "You're _still_ washing your car?!" and the odd person going "missed a spot" but I've also had a few neighbours give me compliments on it, one woman up the road said "That's the best looked after car I've ever seen, keep it up!" 

Heck, I even got comments while cleaning the engine bay at MITCAR the other day, one woman couldn't believe I was taking the time to clean the area where the engine bay meets the wings. It's just normal to me though!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i had my annoying neighbour come up shake his his and say whats the point in cleaning that again it will be dirty again in 10 minutes, wasting your time. my reply- whats the point in f****ing cutting your grass it will need cut again, wasting your time mate .( thats all he does) i was quite proud of my quick thinking lol


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

i always get compliments and strange looks from passers by and the neighbours and the kids that walk by cant help but comment on my private plate,which at first was funny but now its getting a bit irratating when they keep shouting mee pee (M111 PEE) all the bloody time lol


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> i had my annoying neighbour come up shake his his and say whats the point in cleaning that again it will be dirty again in 10 minutes, wasting your time. my reply- whats the point in f****ing cutting your grass it will need cut again, wasting your time mate .( thats all he does) i was quite proud of my quick thinking lol


You live next door to a serial cutter too then? Don't suppose he has an annoyingly loud petrol mower by any chance?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Once spent sat and sun cleaning the car (9 hours per day) and the chap over the road came over and said how nice it looked. He then gave me a number for a bodyshop so I can get the front end fixed!

I had next door saying I should open a business! Have had lots of cars on the drive getting detailed! He'll be in his element on Friday when I clean one of the works cars.


----------

